# Neutralize KOH?



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 29, 2017)

So here's the problem... I have three 32-ounce containers of KOH flakes that I'd like to dump. Another Colorado soaper and I went in together to buy 10 containers from another soaper for FREE for the cost of shipping. An offer we couldn't refuse. LOL 

Lord knows how old the KOH was, but I'm quite sure it was well past it's "Use before xxx" date. When I used it, I had more problems than I care to deal with so I just stuck the last 3 containers in the bottom of my soaping cabinet and left it until now. I need to get rid of it. So, here's my thought.

What if I make up a batch of 50/50 lye solution and then neutralize it with citric acid to pH 7 and pour it down the drain?

Would that work? or is it just another one of my dumb ideas?

TIA for any and all advice.


----------



## Kittish (Jul 29, 2017)

It's probably not really a great idea, especially not in the amounts you're looking at. Are you on city/municipality water and sewage or a septic tank system? If it's a city sewer system, you could wind up in trouble for dumping it down the drain. Plus, it's gonna take a LOT of citric acid to neutralize the better part of six pounds of KOH. Probably cheaper to carry the containers to the dump. 

What I'm seeing for disposal is generally along the lines of seal the dry material in appropriate containers and deliver to a facility that's equipped to deal with hazardous materials.


----------



## earlene (Jul 29, 2017)

Well, now since there is another thread about a clogged drain and lye is used to unclog drains......

I don't know if KOH would clear a clog like NaOH does, but if it were me, I'd use a little and run lots of water down the drain and give it a shot if I had a slow draining drain.  Of course we don't have a septic tank to worry about.

But maybe you can find another use for it.  http://www.livestrong.com/article/122647-uses-potassium-hydroxide/

Would this help?  http://rehs.rutgers.edu/lswaste_drain.html


----------



## Britannic (Jul 30, 2017)

Make a very weak water diluted KOH solution, at say 15:1 - or as high as you want, add vinegar and if it was flushed into a toilet and still reactive, it would saponify any free fats/oils in the sewer. Drain cleaner uses NaOH, and that is ok in drains, since it will react the same way once it hits the sewer.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 30, 2017)

But you rarely need 90 ounces of drain cleaner in one go!

Have you thought about keeping it for good use?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 30, 2017)

Kittish said:


> It's probably not really a great idea, especially  not in the amounts you're looking at. Are you on city/municipality water  and sewage or a septic tank system? If it's a city sewer system, you  could wind up in trouble for dumping it down the drain.


City sewer. Good advice. Thanks! 



earlene said:


> I don't know if KOH would clear a clog like NaOH does


Actually, it will! Or so my research this morning tells me! 



earlene said:


> But maybe you can find another use for it.  http://www.livestrong.com/article/122647-uses-potassium-hydroxide/


Yes, yes, yes... plant fertilizer! lawn/grass fertilizer! German pretzels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







earlene said:


> Would this help?  http://rehs.rutgers.edu/lswaste_drain.html


HUGE help! Thanks for that link, Earlene. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so glad I asked... I have lots of ideas now of how to put it to good use... just need to proceed with caution... starting with clearing all the drains tomorrow. Hubby and I had our coffee on the back deck this morning. We discussed how best to use it to fertilize the front and back yard. And I can't wait to try German Pretzels that get dipped in a lye bath before baking!

HUGS!   :bunny:​


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 1, 2017)

I just happened to come here today after a long time away from this forum. I still have not used mine Zany. But now I'm thinking I probably shouldn't bother? 
That's a bummer...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 2, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> I still have not used mine Zany. But now I'm thinking I probably shouldn't bother?


Well look who popped in! Howdy Janel! You might want to at least try it. Mine makes no noise at all when I add it to the water. It does heat up tho.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 2, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Well look who popped in! Howdy Janel! You might want to at least try it. Mine makes no noise at all when I add it to the water. It does heat up tho.



I'll try it on a small batch just to test. I was hoping it was like most lye and if stored properly would last almost forever, but as you said, who knows how it was stored before we got it.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 3, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Well look who popped in! Howdy Janel! You might want to at least try it. Mine makes no noise at all when I add it to the water. It does heat up tho.



My KOH doesn't make any noise when I mix it with water. 
It just heats up and mixes in clear.  Yours might be ok.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 3, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> My KOH doesn't make any noise when I mix it with water. It just heats up and mixes in clear.  Yours might be ok.


Thanks  for the input, PJ, but it's what happens next that caused me to stop using it. It didn't do what it's supposed to do when it's supposed to do it! Grrr


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 3, 2017)

Every time I've used KOH, no noise here either..


----------



## Kittish (Aug 3, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thanks  for the input, PJ, but it's what happens next that caused me to stop using it. It didn't do what it's supposed to do when it's supposed to do it! Grrr



Inquiring minds want to know... What happens next? What didn't it do?


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 3, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Inquiring minds want to know... What happens next? What didn't it do?



Most likely, it didn't saponify the oils. I haven't used my KOH (I'm the friend that went in with Zany) but if it didn't 'pop' and 'sizzle' when adding the liquid, that to me is an indication that it has become weak, and will most like not saponify the oils to create the liquid soap we got this lye for in the first place.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 3, 2017)

NsMar42111 said:


> Every time I've used KOH, no noise here either..



Really? That's so weird (well, maybe not weird, but unusual and different from my experience). 
My KOH has always pops and sizzles (like when cooking bacon, only louder! LOL) 
Maybe I'm adding it in too fast? Who knows, but it's always done that for me.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 3, 2017)

I tend to pour slow due to a scary experience with a clump causing a splash once, so maybe that's why...but I thought I had a bad batch due to lack of noise and it ended up being fine. Maybe different suppliers (mine was Essential Depot) make it differently?


----------



## earlene (Aug 3, 2017)

Okay, now you guys have me wondering!   Do I need to put my hearing aids in before I begin mixing my lye and start listening for some sort of 'snap crackle pop' sound or something?   :twisted:


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 3, 2017)

earlene said:


> Okay, now you guys have me wondering!   Do I need to put my hearing aids in before I begin mixing my lye and start listening for some sort of 'snap crackle pop' sound or something?   :twisted:



If your KOH has been working just fine with no noise, then I'd say you are fine and not to worry about it. 
I've just never experienced that not happening, is all. 

This KOH we got was from ED, so maybe the ED KOH just doesn't do that? 
But at the same time if what we have doesn't make soap either, well, then that's a problem. 
As I said I haven't used mine as of yet, and will test out a small batch with it soon, but I've "known" Zany for a long time and I trust her experience, in regards to the KOH we received. (Not talking about all ED KOH, just the particular bottles we received via 3rd party resale)


----------



## mx5inpenn (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm going to have to mix up another masterbatch of KOH. I haven't noticed any noise, so now I'm curious!


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 3, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> I'm going to have to mix up another masterbatch of KOH. I haven't noticed any noise, so now I'm curious!



It's very distinct - and loud. (kind of scary if you aren't prepared for it also) If it had happened before, I'm fairly certain you would have known...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 4, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> Most likely, it didn't saponify the oils. I  haven't used my KOH (I'm the friend that went in with Zany) but if it  didn't 'pop' and 'sizzle' when adding the liquid, that to me is an  indication that it has become weak, and will most like not saponify the  oils to create the liquid soap we got this lye for in the first  place.


^^^^^ Yeah, that.



earlene said:


> Okay, now you guys have me wondering!   Do I need to put my hearing aids in before I begin mixing my lye and start listening for some sort of 'snap crackle pop' sound or something?   :twisted:


LOL... Earlene, you cracked me up with that comment.


----------



## Susie (Aug 4, 2017)

I buy KOH from ED, and mine "boils" when added to the water.  No matter how slow or fast, it boils.  And that is what it sounds like to me.


----------

